# free raleigh frame, SW2



## patheticshark (26 Oct 2007)

Hiya, I'm about to chuck out an old Raleigh frame (racer) unless anyone wants it (but I should warn you it doesn't have anything sensible on it, not even a bottom bracket). It's blue and doesn't have any cracks or anything. I think it's a 52 or thereabouts but I haven't bothered measuring it (can do if anyone's interested though). Pick up from top of Brixton Hill tonight/this weekend or it's going to the bike shop in the sky.


----------

